# Need some wheel suggestions



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello all, 

i have a 2011 cruze Eco with crystal red tintcoat paint job and I want to add some wheels to it. I have some picked out and want to know what you all think and I'm open to options so shoot me your opinions. I have 17"s now but may go to 18"s, i also considered white wheels. Thanks for any help! 

first up: Enkei Performance EV5 Bronze w/Machined Lip

2nd: MOTEGI RACING™ MR122 Wheels - Gold with Machined Lip Groove Rims

3rd:STYLUZ™ M531 Wheels - Bronze Rims


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Of the 3, I would go with #2. I've never been a fan of the "Many Cars, One Wheel Option". I don't like the Swiss cheese look of the many lug holes for the mounting of the wheel. Always look cheap and takes away from the wheel.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the motegi as well, I also like these, I just don't know how they will look on the cruze 

http://www.carid.com/touren-wheels/tr50-black-machined-1399799.html


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone else have suggestions?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Number one


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

number one!!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Tough choice between 1 and 2 but if those are the colors you've decided on, then 1. If you went with a different color on 2 then I'm back to undecided.

Please go 19's unless you plan on taking to the track or can't afford the bigger tire.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Will 19's fit without doing mods? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Definitively # 3 ....dang dog kiss that frog..your money your choice...


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

So much CARID links! I'm flattered! :goodjob:
As for the voting, I vote for #2


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

#3 op. 



brian v said:


> Definitively # 3 ....dang dog kiss that frog..your money your choice...


I find this highly offensive. I'm a frog.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha, yeah I'm still pondering, I like them all, but I like carid as seller more than the other site. But I really like #1, I'm also looking at white rims, I think it would be t*ts with the crystal red cruze. I'll keep everyone updated! Thanks for all the help


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

#1. No question.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i vote #1 too, seems to be the majority


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

look at it this way number 1 isnt a republic wheel either.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/wheels.html?MobileOptOut=1&apwcid=mobile

If I can find 18s in this, this will be my choice!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Lets try this again, 

Wheels - Alloy Wheels - Chrome Wheels - Custom Wheels at AutoPartsWarehouse.com


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I can't get the link to take me to the wheel but it's Oz racing HLT in matte Grey


----------

